# car dealers - Malaga



## PaulAlora (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi Expats,
Any good reviews of car dealers in Malaga province, please?
Especially in easy reach of Alora.
Any recommendations really appreciated.
Many thanks.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Are you looking for a used car? 
You could try Robertson Cars in Marbella (not terribly handy for Alora though). It is a small firm run by a British couple. They advertise every week in Sur in English & Euro Weekly and have been in Spain for decades.
I nearly bought a lovely used Jag from him some years ago, but could not shift mine at the time. He is British and only stocks Spanish cars previously owned by ex pats (due to better upkeep and maintenance etc). He usually has a small stock of quality vehicles covering a wide range of vehicle types.

Found a link:
RobertsonCars-Spain.com - Cars Currently Available

Ps I have no affiliation to Robertson Cars.


----------



## carmensan (Dec 18, 2013)

Ibericar - Algeciras or La Linea. Good Renault car dealer.


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

How about Motorcade Cars Spain in Mijas , about 45 KM from Alora ?

I have not used them but am thinking about it for a purchase in the next few months.
www motorcadespain com

They also advertise on Ebay UK under motorcadecarsspain


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

Alan Kane based in Alhaurin El Grande has a good reputation and always has a small stock of cars, maybe worth a call
car service garage sales diagnostics Alhaurin Coin Spain


----------

